# Post pics of your lofts.



## The Pigeon Girl (Jul 3, 2010)

I just want to see some ideas. thanks.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f38/post-your-lofts-here-48720.html


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

I don't race or free fly my birds, so no traps or anything. Don't know if your looking for racing lofts or just for pets......But here's my 2

Fantail Loft









Homers and Tumbler's Loft


----------



## sport14692 (Jan 3, 2011)

Thats a cute loft


----------



## sport14692 (Jan 3, 2011)

Here is My Giant homer Loft


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

Got to finish it in the spring but atleast i got birds into it right now.


----------



## johnnyksspeedshop (Oct 12, 2007)

Thats quite the loft pigeon lower! Looks fantastic!

Mine


----------

